# Mowgs and Tilly



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

Thought I'd post a few photos - we have had Tilly for about four months now and I haven't posted any pictures! They are both around the same age, and Mowgs seems to be getting used to his new friend - in fact I think he's taken rather a shine to her.

New pictures of Mowgs - he's a real little character.


----------



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

And a few of Tilly. When she arrived she had large bald patches everywhere, but a careful routine of love, good food and showers have helped her grow a good amount back. We think she looks like a little seagull...


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

They're gorgeous, but I'm pretty sure Tilly's a boy. Male whitefaces have those lovely white faces, while females have grey ones.


----------



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

Oh dear, that's not good news... how likely are the colourings to be accurate? The reason I ask is that (s)he displays all the behavioural traits of a female, shy, doesn't sing at all other than a series of shrieks, and she tends to hiss and bite at us. I really hope she's not a male...

Mowgs is intensely protective of her too, and seems to be attempting to woo her... is his affection misplaced??


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

The colouring is more accurate then behaviour. Although quiet males aren't common, there are some around - just like females who sing. Why is having two males a problem? Two males are just as likely to get on as a male/female pair, and will exhibit all the same bonding behaviours - up to and including mating with each other.


----------



## Elysha (Jan 6, 2010)

Yepp....my parents have a Tiel we were positive was a male because she loves singing and talks....but no!! After all, Tiels are very loving birds, especially towards their people and each other (less so towards other birds....) It makes sense that Mowgs wants to protect him/her....And Tilly is just beautiful!! I kind of envy you...I love the gray/white colorings :blush:


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Absolutely adorable  I also think Tilly may be a male, but like the others have stated two males can become bonded


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

They are very pretty, but tilly does look male.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

They are adorable! I also think that Tilly is a male based on coloring.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

"She" is actually a he. 

The hen is a striking grey colour all over with only the slightest wash of white around the face. She also has white tail barring and also white wing bars. The cock on the other hand is a stunning looking bird with a grey body and sporting a pure white face and neck. He also has black tail feathers and a crest tipped with white. 

WF Cock (front)










And if it was a female.. he'd look like this










They're both very cute though.


----------



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

Okay, Tilly is a boy then! That's fine, I will still try to introduce them and house them together, better for them to have company and companionship than to be separate in the same room. I just had a secret desire at the back of my head to breed them at some stage. Will be interesting to see how his behaviour develops over time, and if he will become more male-like with Mowgs around.


----------

